# Password JDM Prepping Carbon Fiber Diet for the Nissan GT-R



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

If Password JDM's Mitsubishi EVO X isn't enough to prove that they're excelling in the department of carbon fiber production, then their Nissan GT-R product line should solidify any thoughts otherwise. As near perfect as Nissan's R35 GT-R is, it could stand to lose a few pounds and carbon fiber components are one of the best ways in doing this, using lightweight but extremely strong and durable material.

Judging by the photos, Password JDM is currently working on manufacturing a carbon fiber hood, front lip and front fenders for the dominating GT-R. Their front lip claims to create plenty of downforce in addition to keeping the brakes cool. The front fenders are wider and lightweight, something every enthusiast loves on their car. Lastly the hood is a perfect addition, weighing just 9.89 lbs!

Another nice sneak peek the photos offer is one of Password JDM's fabricators working on a roof skin. We can't wait to see the final product!

More: *Password JDM Prepping Carbon Fiber Diet for the Nissan GT-R* on AutoGuide.com


----------

